# advice on best material for football shirt/jersey printing please



## zxcvbvcxz (Jun 7, 2010)

hey all again
just wondering if anyone has any advice on the best material to use for creating football shirt/ jersey name and number sets?
we currently use a versacamm sp300 with Targets Print & Cut rapid - we are UK based!
But we are finding it is a bit to thick for some football shirts.
Does anyone know where we can get something thinner but the same quality?
Any advice as always greatly aprreciated and thanks in advance.
Bec


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

im not familiar with your versa camm but i have a roland gx24 and use thermal flex plus for all my name and numbers never had a problem with them being to thick hope that helps


----------



## zxcvbvcxz (Jun 7, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> im not familiar with your versa camm but i have a roland gx24 and use thermal flex plus for all my name and numbers never had a problem with them being to thick hope that helps


hi thanks for your input
we have a GX24 for our single coloured name and numbers and purchased the SP300 to be able to do multi-colour name and numbers.
but the material we have is too thick for the multi-colour sets.
Have requested some samples from various companies so hopefully will find something that is suitable and if we do i will let you know
thanks for your help though
Bec


----------

